# sperm websites reliable uk



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

we haveknown male factor, know nhs in our area is upto 18 month minamum wait for sperm but want to start NOW anyone recomend anywhere?
x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Lea, are you talking about looking for a sperm donor? As opposed to e.g. buying sperm from another clinic (or importing from abroad), to speed up the getting started process at your local clinic? 
If so, then I know that lots of people who've found donors online have used Free Sperm Donors Worldwide. Of course you have to vet the potential donors carefully, you can't be guaranteed that they all represent themselves fairly, but on the whole, I think it's felt to be a fairly "genuine motives" type of site.

BTW, hope that the corneal transplant goes well


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Lea...recognized you from the Jewish thread..

If you need Donor Sperm and youre in Leeds, you could import to your clinic from a local clinic that has higher quantities of sperm in reserve.

We chose MFS (Manchester Fertility Services) because there was no wait list for sperm and a reasonably wide choice. If we had gone with the rival manchester clinic we would have had to wait three months each tx for the sperm.
MFS have their own recruitment programme sot they always have new donors. Worth a try? 
I know of a couple from Leeds who were treated there same time as us (they wernt with a clinic in leeds they just travelled) both of us got our BFPs..also with sperm donor.

Good luck in your search.

Pip and DP and DS...


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

cheers for the replies and sorry for the slow reply been a tad bad with my eyes.... 

Lea
xox


----------

